# AIO Wasserkühlung Gewicht auf Mainboard sparen für häufigen Transport



## Guest0815 (31. Dezember 2019)

*AIO Wasserkühlung Gewicht auf Mainboard sparen für häufigen Transport*

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss meinen Midi Tower aus beruflichen Gründen häufig transportieren und hatte einen Schaden am Mainboard, weil nicht liegend transportiert. Jetzt hatte ich die Idee mit einer AIO Wasserkühlung das Gewicht des CPU Kühlers auf dem Mainboard zu reduzieren indem ich eine Wasserkühlung verbaue.

Da ich mit WaKü keine Erfahrung habe wollte ich mal die Experten Fragen ob meine Idee genial oder überflüssig ist... 

Falls das System eine Rolle spielt:

I7 4970k 4GHz
MSI z97 gd 65
32gb ram
R9 290 (noch, wird wohl eine gtx 1060)

So weit so gut, danke schonmal für den Input!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung Gewicht auf Mainboard sparen für häufigen Transport*

Genial wenn du deinen PC auch mal hochkant transportieren musst ... überflüssig wenn du ihn nur noch liegend transportierst.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung Gewicht auf Mainboard sparen für häufigen Transport*

Für den (häufigen) Transport sicherlich sinnvoll - solange es eine interne Lösung ist. Ein MoRa hilft dann auch nicht weiter 

Falls du eine Empfehlung möchtest, wäre es gut dein Gehäuse und ein Budget zu kennen


----------



## [GER] Tobi (28. Januar 2020)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung Gewicht auf Mainboard sparen für häufigen Transport*

Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren genau das Problem mit EVGA und Asus Boards in Kombination mit einem Alpenföhn Brocken. Ich will damit die Schuld nicht auf die Hersteller schieben, das war/ist vermutlich mein Umgang mit dem System gewesen. Nicht selten habe ich ihn sogar liegen transportiert. 

Jedenfalls bin ich auf eine AiO WaKü gewechselt und habe seither keine Mainboards mehr zerlegt ohne mein Verhalten mit dem System anzupassen. Es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass etwas anderes daran Schuld war, aber rund ein halbes Kilo Metall mit einem beachtlichen Hebel auf neun kleine Schräubchen, die das Board halten...

Dein Plan könnte funktionieren.


----------

